# Southeren boy went up north!



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Found a private swamp up above 30 and got the ok from the landowner, worth the long trip up! No hens today boys, but thats just because i had plenty of birds to pick from, i might have to hunt up north more often!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice shooting ducky


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> Found a private swamp up above 30 and got the ok from the landowner, worth the long trip up! No hens today boys, but thats just because i had plenty of birds to pick from, i might have to hunt up north more often!


not to be mean dont take it that way but thats a hen black duck bro ..but nice shoot ... i been on a turkey mission


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice shoot... Hen/drake, whatever! Bill looks like a drake to me. Either way, I'm jealous!

When does the grill get fired up?!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice mixed bag there ducky...That Widgeon is one gorgous bird...Looks like your buddy sitting beside you had a good day too..Great hunt.....JIM....CL....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

WRONG! that was a drake blacky! I will admitt i didnt no in the air. drakes bills are yellowish green, with a small black tip just like a drake mallard, females has a darker bill with little black splotches just like on a hen mallard,


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> WRONG! that was a drake blacky! I will admitt i didnt no in the air. drakes bills are yellowish green, with a small black tip just like a drake mallard, females has a darker bill with little black splotches just like on a hen mallard,


it looked dark to me sorry


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

firstflight111 said:


> it looked dark to me sorry


No big deal


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

man i wish i had a buddy like you lol... im itching to go get some ducks when the season comes back in down here... guess we have rabbits to shoot at ...


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

nice shootin. I would love someone to tell me difference between drake/hen black in the air, yikes, there both black. I only get about 1 a year. They r way cool ducks. Also love the baldplate. I have one mounted that looks just awesome. Drake pintails r another awesome lookin bird. Havent shot a good one in a long time.


----------

